# One Day at Tahoe



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't go to Heavenly, it's one of the most horribly laid out mountains. They split the mountain into two halves: California side and Nevada side. These are basically two sides of the mountains that Heavenly forcibly merged into one big mountain. The link between the two is a treacherous walk. That's right, WALK. "California trail" is ridiculously flat. So basically, if you ended up at the California side, stay there. If you ended up in Nevada side, stay there. Transversing between the two sides will basically eat up your day.

In general, Heavenly is extremely flat. The mountain is more for tourists and family time. If you aren't familiar with the mountain, and which spots are flat, you could be in a world of hurt. Especially for a snowboarders. 

I hope I'm not the only one here, but to me, Heavenly is the mountain of pain and agony.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Squaw is a steep place and needs alot of snow. Last year was possibly the worst year they have ever had. Do the intellectual math on it..... 

I'd go back to squaw


----------



## snowrat123 (May 11, 2015)

Just got back from 4 days at Squaw Valley and Alpine Meadows! Was absolutely great. Really good resorts. I actually liked both. If there's fresh snow, head to Alpine Meadows - if it hasn't snowed in a few days - Id cruise around Squaw. They're 10 mins apart and there's a free shuttle. And yup Heavenly isnt nearly as good although Ive heard good things about Northstar - I'd say Squaw is probably the best option. Dave


----------



## crumr (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks guys for all of the advice! Say Chi Lo I am so glad you told me that because that sounds like a huge deal breaker to me. I believe I will give Squaw another shot in hopes that it has more snow this year when I go.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Check out Northstar ( pricey but pretty awesome ) and also check out Mt. Rose.

Been getting tons of snow lately. Was just at Mt. Rose last Saturday ( and it dumped snow Sunday and Monday ). Heading to Kirkwood this upcoming Sunday. 

Thanks to El Nino, we finally got a whole bunch of snow as its been awful the past couple of years.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## crumr (Feb 1, 2016)

Funks said:


> Check out Northstar ( pricey but pretty awesome ) and also check out Mt. Rose.
> 
> Been getting tons of snow lately. Was just at Mt. Rose last Saturday ( and it dumped snow Sunday and Monday ). Heading to Kirkwood this upcoming Sunday.
> 
> ...


I took a look at Northstar and looks like each trail is its own trail which I think I would like that feeling. Is that unique to Northstar compared to Squaw? Maybe Squaw has that too and I just didn't get to experience that because those particular runs could have been closed last year. I also liked the gladed runs (something I want to try). Also from the interactive map, it looked like I even may be able to handle some of their diamonds.

One of my concerns are trail lengths. I guess the overall mountain isn't as big, but it looked like you ski from top to bottom whereas Squaw has sections of slopes and then maybe 1 or 2 very long runs. Is that apparent to anybody else? Again please correct me if anybody feels differently. I'm going off my shitty Squaw experience and shitty interactive maps to form my opinions.

Any opinions on these two resorts I would love to hear!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kirkwood comes to mind ;-)


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

crumr said:


> I took a look at Northstar and looks like each trail is its own trail which I think I would like that feeling. Is that unique to Northstar compared to Squaw? Maybe Squaw has that too and I just didn't get to experience that because those particular runs could have been closed last year. I also liked the gladed runs (something I want to try). Also from the interactive map, it looked like I even may be able to handle some of their diamonds.


The northstar runs are friggin long, especially on the back side - most of us rest halfway going down - lol. 

You basically take Arrow Express Lift, to the Comstock Express Lift, then do the trails on the backside (then use the backside express to go back up to the top). 

Even though they are black diamond, you can easily do them in Northstar - there's Tahoe Black diamond, and Colorado Black diamond (big difference between the two - lol). 

Last time I was there, all the trails were open (lots of snow thanks to El Nino) and you'll get plenty of nice powder on the back side (most people stay on the front side), and you won't be waiting on line to get on the "backside express" lift. And go eat a Frog Dog while you are there, good stuff.

If you aren't bringing equipment, you can rent some in the village, or the Ritz Carlton (after going up the Gondola, it's the hotel on the right side near the big easy trail) - probably a better idea to rent at the Ritz (same price) as there will most likely be less people renting there.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Northstar is touristy and pricey, but judging from your stated ability level, and what you're looking for, I think you'd have the most fun there. It is much more like an east coast mountain, in that it is mostly cut, groomed trails through the trees, as opposed to the wide-open bowls of places like Squaw. Lots of trails, many of them short, some of them (backside) very, very long. As Funks pointed out, they're labeled as blacks, and they are mildly steep in places, but they're more about stamina. The front size has beautiful narrow trails through the pines. Lots more options.

Skip Heavenly. It's only worth going to if you're staying in Tahoe for a couple of weeks and you just want to try everything.

Sugar Bowl is fun, but I still think Northstar is what you're looking for. You'll even get some lake views in from certain trails. And you'll do a LOT less time finding your way around than you'll do at Squaw, Heavenly or Kirkwood (Kirkwood is awesome, btw, but save it until you like doing blacks...that some of the best terrain there. And you'll spend a lot of time just traveling there).


----------



## crumr (Feb 1, 2016)

surfinsnow said:


> Northstar is touristy and pricey, but judging from your stated ability level, and what you're looking for, I think you'd have the most fun there. It is much more like an east coast mountain, in that it is mostly cut, groomed trails through the trees, as opposed to the wide-open bowls of places like Squaw. Lots of trails, many of them short, some of them (backside) very, very long. As Funks pointed out, they're labeled as blacks, and they are mildly steep in places, but they're more about stamina. The front size has beautiful narrow trails through the pines. Lots more options.
> 
> Skip Heavenly. It's only worth going to if you're staying in Tahoe for a couple of weeks and you just want to try everything.
> 
> Sugar Bowl is fun, but I still think Northstar is what you're looking for. You'll even get some lake views in from certain trails. And you'll do a LOT less time finding your way around than you'll do at Squaw, Heavenly or Kirkwood (Kirkwood is awesome, btw, but save it until you like doing blacks...that some of the best terrain there. And you'll spend a lot of time just traveling there).


Yeah, I'd be going there on a Thursday so I hope I would miss any large crowds. I am an East Coaster so it should fit right in to what I am used to maybe minus the ice haha.

You and Funks have given some great advice and have pushed me in the direction of Northstar. And who knows, maybe the blacks at Northstar will be a good way to get a little taste of what the blacks out West are like compared to the hills they consider blacks back home. I'm going to be sure to avoid Heavenly, it sounds like a real pain to get around too. Squaw may have had various areas that you could only access through one or two lifts, but at least there was never any walking.

I will hold off to make sure Northstar holds its snow into the beginning of march (seems promising) but I think it has made its way into the number one spot.

Thanks again to all


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

The brunt of el nino is supposed to be hitting this February, should be good!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Go to Northstar. Terrain is quite mellow for the most part, but it'll suit an intermediate quite nicely. Shouldn't be terribly crowded on a random Thursday either.


----------



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> Don't go to Heavenly, it's one of the most horribly laid out mountains. They split the mountain into two halves: California side and Nevada side. These are basically two sides of the mountains that Heavenly forcibly merged into one big mountain. The link between the two is a treacherous walk. That's right, WALK. "California trail" is ridiculously flat. So basically, if you ended up at the California side, stay there. If you ended up in Nevada side, stay there. Transversing between the two sides will basically eat up your day.
> 
> In general, Heavenly is extremely flat. The mountain is more for tourists and family time. If you aren't familiar with the mountain, and which spots are flat, you could be in a world of hurt. Especially for a snowboarders.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one here, but to me, Heavenly is the mountain of pain and agony.


I've never gotten stuck at heavenly. Wax your board and go fast and you'll be fine. its mostly just noobies i see walking at heavenly


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

northstar is a nice resort i would rather go there than heavenly if all you have is 1 day, if you go to the back side go down burnout trail and if you want moguls take any other trail back there>


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

avery said:


> I've never gotten stuck at heavenly. Wax your board and go fast and you'll be fine. its mostly just noobies i see walking at heavenly


I'm a competent rider, rode Heavenly for the first time in 5+ years, and I had to skate a bit transitioning back to the CA lodge from the Sky / Canyon Express base area. I ran into a few other traverses too, like the first one from top of Gunbarrel over to Power Bowl Express. Nothing crazy and I would have been fine if I'd known the flat was coming... but I had no idea. If you don't know the mountain and don't know where you need to keep your speed, I can definitely see how you could end up hoofing it quite a bit.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I'm a competent rider, rode Heavenly for the first time in 5+ years, and I had to skate a bit transitioning back to the CA lodge from the Sky / Canyon Express base area. I ran into a few other traverses too, like the first one from top of Gunbarrel over to Power Bowl Express. Nothing crazy and I would have been fine if I'd known the flat was coming... but I had no idea. If you don't know the mountain and don't know where you need to keep your speed, I can definitely see how you could end up hoofing it quite a bit.


My point exactly. But even still, if you go to a mountain, and you have to figure out which spots to avoid, then why pay all that money when you can't enjoy the entire mountain?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

say chi sin lo said:


> My point exactly. But even still, if you go to a mountain, and you have to figure out which spots to avoid, then why pay all that money when you can't enjoy the entire mountain?


Think that's a little extreme. For someone with one day and no local guidance (like OP), definitely don't go to Heavenly. But I imagine locals and devoted weekend warriors can find fun spots. And like I said I only rode for an hour, but those corduroy morning runs at Heavenly off Canyon Express were by far the most consistent, predictable, and fun carves I'd laid down all season. Wide open, moderate, consistent pistes I don't see very often in Tahoe. I'd go back.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

OP, did you go? It just dumped 2 or 3 feet of snow in Northstar the past few days..


----------



## crumr (Feb 1, 2016)

Funks said:


> OP, did you go? It just dumped 2 or 3 feet of snow in Northstar the past few days..


Yeah I saw that, why couldn't it have waited just a week!? I will be going next Thursday, the 3rd. I'm just crossing my fingers that the little bit of rain that is expected the night before doesn't ruin the day. Hopefully it'll turn to snow or just not come at all.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Snowing like crazy again, woot! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## crumr (Feb 1, 2016)

To anyone still reading this thread, I went and it was Fantastic! Sure it may have been pretty soupy in the afternoon, but i was thrilled that the runs didnt get too choppy from people piling up snow. So many different types of trails i never felt like I was doing the same one which is exactly what I wanted.
Not to mention I started off the morning with a le waf and it was easily the best belgian waffle i ever had (although i dont think it tasted much like a waffle at all)
All in all i would highly recommend this resort, especially to those looking for an east coast feel. The only downside I saw was the cost butI definitely would not hesitate coming back. Thanks to the advice from all of you, everything that I heard from you guys is what I got from Northstar


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it! Northstar is fun and I've spent most of the season there this year. But don't write off Squaw and next door Alpine Meadows. When we get the snow like we have this year they are both awesome too.


----------

